# Rumor - Megadeth completed their line-up



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 14, 2015)

From Blabbermouth



> MEGADETH is rumored to have hired drummer Chris Adler (LAMB OF GOD) and Brazilian guitarist Kiko Loureiro (ANGRA) to play on the band's new album.
> 
> If true, Adler's involvement with MEGADETH would apparently be limited to studio work only, and he would not be expected to join the band on the road to promote the CD, which is scheduled to be recorded starting on March 17 in Nashville, Tennessee.
> 
> ...



Now, many of you are surely aware of Adler.
I leave this about Kiko, for those who don't know him



Personally I think Kiko is in the top 10 of the best rock/metal guitarists, much better than Broderick...and honestly a bit too much for Megadeth (and I'm a fan of Megadeth)


----------



## Force (Mar 14, 2015)

How can anyone not know who Kiko is? I'd have to agree, a top 10 of all time. Can't see him fitting into Megadeth in any way, doesn't bother me, just seems this could just be as it says, a rumour. 

I don't follow LOG so I wouldn't know but I would assume Chris is awesome.


----------



## Rawkmann (Mar 14, 2015)

Also a huge Megadeth fan and I think I'm mostly ok with this if true. Kiko is actually one of the guys my friends and I were speculating on joining Megadeth after we heard Broderick split. To be honest, when You think about all that being Megadeth's lead guitarist entails You aren't left with many people that could qualify. Assuming they will be playing material from the Poland, Friedman, and Broderick era there arent many guys with the chops or versatility to pull that off. I do agree that Kiko is better than Broderick in both technicality and soulfulness so I'm anxious to hear him in 'Deth. Also I don't know why so many people think all these technical guys are 'too good' to be in Megadeth, that gig is no cakewalk lol.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 14, 2015)

Kiko is a monster. I would love this to be true.


----------



## Rawkmann (Mar 14, 2015)

Watching those videos above also made me realize how Friedman-like a lot of Kiko's note choice and phrasing can be so I say bring him aboard!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 14, 2015)

Why I think some guys are too skilled for Megadeth.
I could reply "Supercollider" and win teh internet 
Being less of a dork I'd say that I expect a good 40-50% of people here to play the notes of Poland and Friedman solos.
I say play the notes because it's harder to replicate the soulfullness those two guys have...to replicate the picking attack and vibratos of Marty is something beyond being able to play flurry of notes.
Pitrelli and Drover stuff is much easier.
The Broderick in Megadeth starts to be hard stuff, but many guitarists don't play note per note solos when they join a new band.
If Dave keeps dumping guitarists and go with bigger names, the next 2 ones can only be Guthrie and Tosin in my book 

Imho Megadeth nowadays needed either a piece of history or a true young blood, like an unknown guy who has skills and hunger.
If I would had been Dave, I would have picked a guy like Attila Vörös


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm all for both. Chris has shown he can adapt to different styles, and Kiko is just a damn good player.

The only way this could be better is if Nick Menza and Chris Poland rejoin.


----------



## Rawkmann (Mar 14, 2015)

The other guy I'd have been pretty excited to fill the spot would be Jimmy Hedlund from Falconer. He's got that great Friedman vibrato, and IMO he can play Broderick solos better than Broderick himself.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 14, 2015)

Spending two words about Adler...he would eventually be the best drummer Megadeth ever had hands down.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 14, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Spending two words about Adler...he would eventually be the best drummer Megadeth ever had hands down.



Good thing its not Steven Adler (G&R)... otherwise they would all end up back in rehab before the tour even started.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 14, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Spending two words about Adler...he would eventually be the best drummer Megadeth ever had hands down.



Without having listened alot to Megadeth and no insult to fans, but doesn't Dave make his drummers play fairly simple stuff? I mean yeah Adler is a killer drummer, but would he be allowed to do killer stuff in Megadeth?


----------



## Rawkmann (Mar 14, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Without having listened alot to Megadeth and no insult to fans, but doesn't Dave make his drummers play fairly simple stuff? I mean yeah Adler is a killer drummer, but would he be allowed to do killer stuff in Megadeth?



Depends on what mood Mustaine is in I guess. Megadeth songs can range from insanely technical to straight forward radio hits. Its what I've always liked about them really.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 14, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Without having listened alot to Megadeth and no insult to fans, but doesn't Dave make his drummers play fairly simple stuff? I mean yeah Adler is a killer drummer, but would he be allowed to do killer stuff in Megadeth?



You do indeed have a point.
Though when I think about simple stuff on drum done really well I think to this almost unknown dude with limited skills, and when I think what drum genious is, I think of this passage in this song.
Minute 2:04



So yeah, playing not technical stuff don't mean being limited to play simple


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 14, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> So yeah, playing not technical stuff don't mean being limited to play simple



And you Sir, have a great point there as well


----------



## Zban (Mar 14, 2015)

If this is true, hopefully having Adler and Kiko would make the next album less stale than Super Collider. Seems promising!


----------



## fogcutter (Mar 14, 2015)

Rawkmann said:


> that gig is no cakewalk lol.



I think all of us who have worked on nailing down some of the famous Megadeth solos can agree to that one! Plus, this is _thrash_. You can't just play the notes correctly, you gotta bring the rage. Kiko is awesome, he would be a great pick if he's game for it. 

And clearly Chris Adler is at the top of the game. His guest work on the Protest the Hero record was outstanding. However, I think any of you guys who have had the chance to meet Chris might agree with me ... I can't see him getting along with Dave for a long period of time. Chris is a totally down-to-earth, friendly, positive guy. 

Although both are awesome, I wonder if it might behoove the 'Deth to team up with other options who are less obvious. It might be cool to hear them go back and do a really classic, old-skool speed metal record. All punked out, evil, basement-metal. Low budget, super-angry, live takes only. You know what I mean. I doubt it would happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2015)

Zban said:


> If this is true, hopefully having Adler and Kiko would make the next album less stale than Super Collider. Seems promising!



You still have Dave "Desperate For a Grammy" Mustaine.


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know why Adler would bother.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 15, 2015)

Humbuck said:


> I don't know why Adler would bother.


One for the money
Two for the show
So 'round and 'round and 'round they go

(virtual +5000 rep to those who get the reference without using google  )


----------



## source field (Mar 15, 2015)

To me Kiko's playing style is a lot more fluid & musical compared to Broderick. He's on the same league as instrumental rock virtuosos such as Andy Timmons, Greg Howe, Richie Kotzen, Marco Sfogli, etc. He use a lot of chromatic passing tones in his playing and plays some interesting rock-fusion lines too (sorry for the potato video quality): 



Dude is a beast at 8-finger tapping too.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## McKay (Mar 15, 2015)

I was hoping for a guitarist with attitude. I miss that aspect of Megadeth the most. Kiko is great, definitely a musical player.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 15, 2015)

I take this post to stress that it's still a rumor, since I read some of you taking the filled spots as granted


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2015)

source field said:


> To me Kiko's playing style is a lot more fluid & musical compared to Broderick. He's on the same league as instrumental rock virtuosos such as Andy Timmons, Greg Howe, Richie Kotzen, Marco Sfogli, etc. He use a lot of chromatic passing tones in his playing and plays some interesting rock-fusion lines too (sorry for the potato video quality):
> 
> 
> 
> Dude is a beast at 8-finger tapping too.




What's the first song called? Very Andy Timmons-like


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2015)

Force said:


> How can anyone not know who Kiko is?



I've never heard of Angra or Kiko.


----------



## Kobalt (Mar 15, 2015)

Chris Adler is definitely one of my favorite drummers, and I'm a Megadeth fan so... It's a really cool gig, and it wouldn't be the first time he'd do session work. 

Kiko...no idea who he is.


----------



## bloc (Mar 15, 2015)

Will Adler be able to balance both Megadeth and LOG? He's gonna be a busy man


----------



## MattThePenguin (Mar 15, 2015)

Humbuck said:


> I don't know why Adler would bother.



Megadeth is literally the reason he plays music.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 15, 2015)

I really like Kiko's playing. This would be great. However, Dave is a tyrant and whatnot... so we'll see how it turns out.

As far as the whole debate over who is better. Broderick is a technical monster and I think he's ahead in that department. However, Broderick's solos tend to be a little lame-sounding from a "musicality" standpoint and I think Kiko has the edge there. They're both insane players though.


----------



## Addison90 (Mar 16, 2015)

groverj3 said:


> Broderick is a technical monster and I think he's ahead in that department.



The only thing Chris has over Kiko is playing classical guitar (although i've seen Kiko rips on classical guitar too). Technically he's just as monstrous as Chris, and a lot more cleaner. Not to mention that he has a great understanding of harmony. I cannot believe how people overlook his technical ability:





I can't imagine Broderick jamming with Guthrie Govan and Allan Holdsworth:


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Mar 16, 2015)

The Kiko rumor is plausible, since Angra just finished & released their new album. That being said I kind of hope it's not true, as Kiko is just the consummate guitarist and doesn't need some egotistical tool to overshadow his musical brilliance.


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 16, 2015)

MattThePenguin said:


> Megadeth is literally the reason he plays music.



Ah...I didn't know he was a superfan.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 16, 2015)

bloc said:


> Will Adler be able to balance both Megadeth and LOG? He's gonna be a busy man



Nah Will Adler is only playing guitar in Lamb of God lmao


----------



## Axe Cop (Mar 16, 2015)

I wouldn't say he's a bit too much for Megadeth. Friedman, Poland and Broderick are all really good. I actually liked Al Pitrelli with the band when I saw him with them live.


----------



## absolutorigin (Mar 16, 2015)

Manurack said:


> Nah Will Adler is only playing guitar in Lamb of God lmao



Not sure if you're serious or not, but I think you should read that sentence again.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 16, 2015)

Its weird, I keep thinking Kiko is too much a nice guy to work with Mustaine .. i kinda concerned he will get bullied or some shit. Weird huh.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 16, 2015)

Manurack said:


> Nah Will Adler is only playing guitar in Lamb of God lmao





absolutorigin said:


> Not sure if you're serious or not, but I think you should read that sentence again.



He is joking, and tbf it was actually very funny! But in all seriousness I think we all knwo you really meant Will CHRIS Adler......


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 16, 2015)

absolutorigin said:


> Not sure if you're serious or not, but I think you should read that sentence again.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 16, 2015)

Manurack said:


> Nah Will Adler is only playing guitar in Lamb of God lmao



Win!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 16, 2015)

Yay, another shitty angry bees computer guitarist. At this point, if it isn't Friedman or someone on his level, I couldn't give a .... less. Btw, the two videos of Kiko I decided to check out were about as unmusical as you could get.

Chris on the other hand, while being limited to studio only most likely do to his commitments with Lamb of God, is definitely a step up from the likes of Shawn Drover and Jimmy DeGrasso.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 16, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yay, another shitty angry bees computer guitarist. At this point, if it isn't Friedman or someone on his level, I couldn't give a .... less. Btw, the two videos of Kiko I decided to check out were about as unmusical as you could get.
> 
> Chris on the other hand, while being limited to studio only most likely do to his commitments with Lamb of God, is definitely a step up from the likes of Shawn Drover and Jimmy DeGrasso.



#1 - You must've found some really weird low quality videos of Kiko's playing, or maybe someone butchering Angra covers or something. Your description was essentially the opposite of his playing.

#2 - While Chris is a monster, DeGrasso is better than you're giving him credit for. He, like Pitrelli, was just an odd fit for Megadeth.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 16, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> #1 - You must've found some really weird low quality videos of Kiko's playing, or maybe someone butchering Angra covers or something. Your description was essentially the opposite of his playing.
> 
> #2 - While Chris is a monster, DeGrasso is better than you're giving him credit for. He, like Pitrelli, was just an odd fit for Megadeth.



I checked out the first two videos of this thread. When he actually shreds it's either computer puking out notes boring or angry bees like in the first video. 

And I'm sure DeGrasso could be a great drummer. But basically if the drummer isn't Gar or the guitarist isn't Marty or Chris, I really am not interested. Those three are the benchmark, and sadly, most completely miss the mark. 

I just find it hilarious that I commeneted -- and got banned for a month, mind you -- for stating on Megadeth forums that they absolutely without a doubt had to sack Drover, Broderick and the producer for the next album. And what's happening? They are replacing two of the three, and I think since the producer of Super Collider had done a previous Megadeth album, that means he's probably out too. So .... Megadeth forums and their sensitive moderators.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 16, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yay, another shitty angry bees computer guitarist. At this point, if it isn't Friedman or someone on his level, I couldn't give a .... less. Btw, the two videos of Kiko I decided to check out were about as unmusical as you could get.





Kiko > Chris

Everyday of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 16, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Kiko > Chris
> 
> Everyday of the week and twice on Sunday.



Which Chris? Poland or Broderick?


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 16, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Which Chris? Poland or Broderick?



Both. Kiko is a combination of Marty's melodic sense, Poland's technique, and Broderick's.... uhm... Well, he is just better than Broderick at everything guitar related.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 16, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Both. Kiko is *a combination of Marty's melodic sense, Poland's technique*, and Broderick's.... uhm... Well, he is just better than Broderick at everything guitar related.



In the two songs I listened part of the way through, I'd have to disagree, but to each their own. To be honest though, after Super Collider, Megadeth has definitely earned themselves a spot on the "try before you buy, if you decide to" list.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## HaloHat (Mar 16, 2015)

Marty 

If only Dave could learn to laugh...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 17, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yay, another shitty angry bees computer guitarist. At this point, if it isn't Friedman or someone on his level, I couldn't give a .... less. Btw, the two videos of Kiko I decided to check out were about as unmusical as you could get.




That's ok man 
I don't condemn the use of drugs and love you anyway


----------



## manu80 (Mar 17, 2015)

As for Adler, why not...don't really care.
As for the Kiko rumor, it would be great.
The guy is talented, and has what to me broderick lacked a bit: feeling.
Both are technically monsters but broderick is sometimes so technical that it lacks a lil sparkle ( still if I could play like that...)
I heard there was a rumor about Stefan Forté but in terms of style , not sure it would match.
Also does that mean Kiko would tour with them ? Hope it won't another 2 years and then "new axeman needed AGAIN"


----------



## Gouzou (Mar 17, 2015)

Despite his Angra work, Kiko is largely a fusion oriented guitarist ... 

If his joins Megadeth I'd like to see that as a new chapter of fusion-influenced lead playing in metal, hopefully spreading to other bands ... it would be quite interesting...


----------



## DLG (Mar 17, 2015)

the best thing about kiko is that he's not focused on just one style. He can play full out metal, neo-classical, fusion, brazilian jazz, he's incredibly well rounded and musical. 

I haven't been into Angra since Matos left, but they were one of my fav bands in the 90s and kiko and rafael are up there with friedman/becker, gilbert/bouillet imo when it comes to the best guitar duos in metal of all time. 

kiko is definitely in the highest tier of metal guitarists in the world right now and if mustaine was still able to write great songs and riffs it would be a fantastic fit.


----------



## manu80 (Mar 17, 2015)

are we talking about just the album or touring etc for Kiko ?


----------



## DLG (Mar 17, 2015)

dave said that he was going to pick new members according to who would be the best choice for the album.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 17, 2015)

DLG said:


> dave said that he was going to pick new members according to who would be the best choice for the album.



Maybe the new album will have a Brazilian feel - therefore he needed Kiko!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 17, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I just find it hilarious that I commeneted -- and got banned for a month, mind you -- for stating on Megadeth forums that they absolutely without a doubt had to sack Drover, Broderick and the producer for the next album. And what's happening? They are replacing two of the three, and I think since the producer of Super Collider had done a previous Megadeth album, that means he's probably out too. So .... Megadeth forums and their sensitive moderators.



Trust me, I know how those boards go. I think I got banned once for complaining about Megadeth being on the Mayhem festival or something (And being the only worthwhile band on there.)


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 17, 2015)

Funny how everyone is dissing on Broderick now.


----------



## McKay (Mar 17, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I just find it hilarious that I commeneted -- and got banned for a month, mind you -- for stating on Megadeth forums that they absolutely without a doubt had to sack Drover, Broderick and the producer for the next album. And what's happening? They are replacing two of the three, and I think since the producer of Super Collider had done a previous Megadeth album, that means he's probably out too. So .... Megadeth forums and their sensitive moderators.



Anyone else here a Total Anarchy veteran? That forum used to be so vibrant.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 17, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Funny how everyone is dissing on Broderick now.



I loved Broderick's playing, personally. I do feel kind of alone on that, though. Kiko would be a great replacement...he's on a similar technical level and brings a different style.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 17, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Funny how everyone is dissing on Broderick now.



People have always seemed rather mixed on Broderick from what i've seen.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 17, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People have always seemed rather mixed on Broderick from what i've seen.



^ This. I am a huge Megadeth fan and I was underwhelmed when he came on board. The kid can play, but he can't write a memorable solo. Maybe that is different in his other bands, but he was a flop for me with 'Deth.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 17, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Funny how everyone is dissing on Broderick now.


----------



## bloc (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah Chris is cool. Endgame was their best album since Youthanasia. Maybe that was beginner's luck because the two after were shite lol


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 17, 2015)

bloc said:


> Yeah Chris is cool. Endgame was their best album since Youthanasia. Maybe that was beginner's luck because the two after were shite lol



I think it was part ditching Sneap and replacing him with that Johnny K jerkoff, and part Mustaine getting lazy (ThOnertThreeen was half old songs re-recorded for ....'s sake.)


----------



## eggzoomin (Mar 18, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> ...if the drummer isn't Gar or the guitarist isn't Marty or Chris, I really am not interested. Those three are the benchmark, and sadly, most completely miss the mark.



Pretty much agree with this, although I'd happily accept Menza in place of Gar, given that Gar's sadly not an option. All the people they've had in the lineup since the RIP set dissolved are really good players, but those first two stable lineups had chemistry and attitude that has never been adequately replaced. 

I thought for a long time that it was to do with time of life and situation - Mustaine and the gang being happier, healthier, parents etc etc - "happiness is the death of ambition" and all that. I thought that until I heard Poland's leads on "The System Has Failed" and I got those old, familiar chills...


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 18, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Funny how everyone is dissing on Broderick now.



I love Chris Broderick. He may not be as popular and/or have memorable solos like Chris Poland and Marty Friedman but he definately has his own thing. I have the guitar tablature books for Endgame and Thirteen and some of his solos can be hard to play perfectly. Ex. "Head crusher", "How the story ends" and "Sudden death". 

To be fair though, difficult solos to play shouldn't equal memorable solos. If anything, I will state that Chris Broderick has technically demanding solos.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 18, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> I think it was part ditching Sneap and replacing him with that Johnny K jerkoff, and part Mustaine getting lazy (ThOnertThreeen was half old songs re-recorded for ....'s sake.)



Off-topic... but there may be something to that. I certainly haven't liked the production on _anything_ Johnny K has done in a really long time, including Sevendust's _Cold Day Memory_ - a seriously great album with (IMO) some seriously questionable production decisions. Hard to argue with the sales numbers he's put up, but... I dunno... 

Now, I'd be interested to hear what Jamie King could do for Megadeath


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 18, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> Off-topic... but there may be something to that. I certainly haven't liked the production on _anything_ Johnny K has done in a really long time, including Sevendust's _Cold Day Memory_ - a seriously great album with (IMO) some seriously questionable production decisions. Hard to argue with the sales numbers he's put up, but... I dunno...



He can get "big" guitar sounds, I'll give him that. But he doesn't know a thing about "clear", and Megadeth needs to be clear.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 18, 2015)

The sound that Sneap gave them for United Abominations and Endgame were spot-on for modern-day Megadeth, IMO.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 18, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The sound that Sneap gave them for United Abominations and Endgame were spot-on for modern-day Megadeth, IMO.



United Abominations is my favorite of the post-"retirement" phase in Megadeth's career.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Mar 19, 2015)

Chris Adler is one of my favorite drummers.

I'd never really heard Kiko play before tonight, but he seems promising. I despise power metal for the most part, so it's not surprising that I've never heard him play before.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 20, 2015)

Megadeth&#39;s Dave Mustaine And Lamb Of God&#39;s Chris Adler Photographed Together Earlier Today - Blabbermouth.net


I would say this confirms Adler, especially since they're supposed to be in the studio


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2015)

eggzoomin said:


> Pretty much agree with this, although I'd happily accept Menza in place of Gar, given that Gar's sadly not an option. All the people they've had in the lineup since the RIP set dissolved are really good players, but those first two stable lineups had chemistry and attitude that has never been adequately replaced.
> 
> I thought for a long time that it was to do with time of life and situation - Mustaine and the gang being happier, healthier, parents etc etc - "happiness is the death of ambition" and all that. I thought that until I heard Poland's leads on "The System Has Failed" and I got those old, familiar chills...


 
 Menza was no Gar, but he was perfect for the RIP lineup. He was an animal behind the kit and you can really tell that he was pummeling those drums right down to the ground. Not many Deth drummers had that intensity.

The only other person that reached Gar's talent was Vinnie Colaiuta during The System Has Failed. And him joining Megadeth is just not gonna happen. 



Rosal76 said:


> To be fair though, difficult solos to play shouldn't equal memorable solos. If anything, I will state that Chris Broderick has technically demanding solos.


 
Broderick was the right choice when the band was basically just playing the classics while touring. His technique was great when recreating the solos note for note. But yeah, as skillful as he is, I can't think of anything he's done that's as memorable as either of Poland or Friedmans work. Then again, I only listened to Endgame... didn't bother with the last two.


----------



## RoRo56 (Mar 29, 2015)

Megadeth.com | The Official Homepage

Play the little match the cards game and it reveals a picture of Chris Adler. It'll be interesting to see how it turns out


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 30, 2015)

Now we must wait for the Kiko announcement


----------



## varjao (Mar 30, 2015)

Look I'm brazilian so I follow Kiko's work for a long time, we are from the same city, I used to be a Angra fan (first 3 albuns with the old formation), attended many shows, and many guitar clinics in a school Kiko used to teach.

As some people have said he didn't stick forever with heavy metal, he's a hard worker, always studying even after getting some status he kept studying with guys from Jazz and Fusion and his solo albums are pretty much a mix of everything, rock, fusion, some other regional brazilian styles. Technically he's up there in the top. I'm not a big fan of his solo albums but when a guy like Greg Howe says a lot of good things you have to shut up and maybe reevaluate in a few years.

BUT, I don't think he is a good fit for Megadeth, he's so technically good that he plays too clean, without some necessary punch for Megadeth stuff. His tone is awful, studio or alive, I know it's a personal thing but too many people complain about his tone, nobody likes, very weak tone for metal stuff. Moving from Tagima guitars to Ibanez didn't change that. I know Dave would take control of the whole thing,anyway. Well just my 2 cents, I would rather see Marty back, he's the lead guitarist Megadeth has been missing for years, his music was a perfect fit, melodic and powerful.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 30, 2015)

varjao said:


> Look I'm brazilian so I follow Kiko's work for a long time, we are from the same city, I used to be a Angra fan (first 3 albuns with the old formation), attended many shows, and many guitar clinics in a school Kiko used to teach.
> 
> As some people have said he didn't stick forever with heavy metal, he's a hard worker, always studying even after getting some status he kept studying with guys from Jazz and Fusion and his solo albums are pretty much a mix of everything, rock, fusion, some other regional brazilian styles. Technically he's up there in the top. I'm not a big fan of his solo albums but when a guy like Greg Howe says a lot of good things you have to shut up and maybe reevaluate in a few years.
> 
> BUT, I don't think he is a good fit for Megadeth, he's so technically good that he plays too clean, without some necessary punch for Megadeth stuff. His tone is awful, studio or alive, I know it's a personal thing but too many people complain about his tone, nobody likes, very weak tone for metal stuff. Moving from Tagima guitars to Ibanez didn't change that. I know Dave would take control of the whole thing,anyway. Well just my 2 cents, I would rather see Marty back, he's the lead guitarist Megadeth has been missing for years, his music was a perfect fit, melodic and powerful.



Two things:

First, too clean? That's certainly not a problem.

Second, tone? Dave will tell him what to play and dial in the settings himself before Kiko even takes out a pick.


----------



## DXL (Mar 30, 2015)

So it's been announced that Megadeth is going into the studio as a three piece. While I'm extremely hyped for this album (Megadeth was the first band i was ever into and still to this day remains my favorite) I'm kind of worried about Dave taking over lead guitar completely. The guy has his great shredding moments but is never anything compared to the lead guitarists they have worked with


----------



## bloc (Mar 30, 2015)

If that's true, that kinda sucks tbh. Dave mostly sticks to the standard pentatonic licks and not much else.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 30, 2015)

That REALLY ....ing sucks if that's true. Dave's leads are okay when counterbalanced with another more fluid guitarist...but an album with nothing but his solos? I'd almost RATHER another Supercollider than that prospect.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> That REALLY ....ing sucks if that's true. Dave's leads are okay when counterbalanced with another more fluid guitarist...but an album with nothing but his solos? I'd almost RATHER another Supercollider than that prospect.



A Megadeth album with just him as the lead player actually exists. 

Listen to the 2004 version of MD45's "The Craving."


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2015)

I think that just means they are going in to start recording. That doesn't mean someone isn't going to come in later and add solos. I don't think Dave is going to do them all. 

"Chris is a tremendous talent, and an amazing person. He is going to bring a new level of excitement and energy to Megadeth that the fans are going to lose their minds over. I have nothing but respect for my previous drummers, but this is going to absolutely KILL! *Back in 1989, MEGADETH originally worked as a three piece  guitar, bass and drums  when we laid down the framework to our GRAMMY® nominated platinum album Rust In Peace.* I want to thank the other members of Lamb Of God for allowing this opportunity to take place for all of us in the metal community."

So I guess Marty did the leads after the album was basically completed. I didn't know that, but it isn't surprising.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 30, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A Megadeth album with just him as the lead player actually exists.
> 
> Listen to the 2004 version of MD45's "The Craving."



I liked that for what it was. But Megadeth it wasn't. (And for the most part, I preferred the original version with Lee Ving.)

In any case, I'm really hoping someone comes in and adds leads after the songs are done, whether it be Kiko, Marty, Jeff Waters, or a guest on every song.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 30, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> I liked that for what it was. But Megadeth it wasn't. (And for the most part, I preferred the original version with Lee Ving.)
> 
> In any case, I'm really hoping someone comes in and adds leads after the songs are done, whether it be Kiko, Marty, Jeff Waters, or a guest on every song.



Jeff Waters would be great.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm surprised you like Waters. I'd call his playing way more "angry bees" than Kiko. I always thought he had a fairly similar approach to Mustaine, just a much more varied and schooled version of his styling.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 31, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> I'm surprised you like Waters. I'd call his playing way more "angry bees" than Kiko. I always thought he had a fairly similar approach to Mustaine, just a much more varied and schooled version of his styling.



I like Waters mainly because Annihilator consistently -- usually, at least -- pump out pretty decent albums that aren't dependent on whether or not the writer is trying to get on mainstream Clear Channel radio.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> I'm surprised you like Waters. I'd call his playing way more "angry bees" than Kiko. I always thought he had a fairly similar approach to Mustaine, just a much more varied and schooled version of his styling.



That's what I was thinking as well. I feel like with Megadeth, you need someone that's aggressive as all hell (Mustaine) and someone that's rather clean (Poland, Friedman, etc etc), which is why unlike Mr. varjao up there, I think Kiko would be _more_ than perfect for Megadeth.


----------



## bloc (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff Waters is an awesome choice, that dude is mad underrated


----------



## gator99 (Apr 2, 2015)

News | Megadeth.com

Kiko Joins Megadeth link.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 2, 2015)

So it is. After getting the idea of them potentially having guest solos on every song, I'm almost disappointed. Still glad to see Kiko in Megadeth, though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 2, 2015)

15 doesn't seem too promising.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 2, 2015)

^ You have lost the plot during this whole thread. Kiko is one of the best guitar players in the world. I am stoked to hear him with Dave and company.


----------



## Kobalt (Apr 2, 2015)

Heh.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Megadeth/Mustaine fanboy, and they're the reason I started playing guitar seriously...but I've seen so many lead players come and go that I can't even be bothered to care. Like it has been said countless times already, no matter how talented they were (especially Chris Broderick), most of the lead work done by the last handful of players was forgettable. I'm not hanging on to the past wishing Marty Friedman or Chris Poland rejoined the band, because they never will, but yeah, to me they were the only two that stood out for me.

That being said, I'll be looking forward to hear him on 15. But I'm much more curious about Dave stating he will never make a "radio song" ever again, and what Chris Adler's style will bring to Dave's music.


----------



## Millul (Apr 2, 2015)

Great things ahead for Megadeth and their fans, IMO!!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 2, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> ^ You have lost the plot during this whole thread. Kiko is one of the best guitar players in the world. I am stoked to hear him with Dave and company.



I'm sorry if we have a difference of opinion, of which a statement like "Kiko is one of the best guitar players in the world" is considered. But at this point, there have been so many mindless, forgettable guitarists since Pitrelli that it's just gotten to a point where Megadeth could continue on as a 3 piece with canned Poland/Friedman solos and I wouldn't mind at all.

I mean, out of 6 or so guitarists, 2 of them were memorable. That's a pretty awful success rate if you ask me.


----------



## Kwert (Apr 2, 2015)

Kiko is probably the closest thing to a Friedman or Poland (in terms of creativity) that Mustaine could have hired, and it helps that he can play circles around 90% of metal guitarists around. He also plays quite well in a variety of non-rock/metal genres, so he has a lot to bring to the table as long as he's not put in the Mustaine vise grip.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 3, 2015)

So...like it or not, the deal has been made.
Now we can only cross our fingers and wish all in Megadeth good luck.


----------



## jamesfarrell (Apr 3, 2015)

All these hired guys do is solos, they have little or nothing to do with the writing process. At this point, I think all Dave cares about is crunching out 1 album per year to increase his net worth. 

What he really needs to do is let someone else help him with the writing process. The riffs on all the albums since RIP are absolutely lame. 

Since it was the killer riffs that got me into Megadeth / Thrash, I tapped out a long time ago. I still love Dave and he's a very unique character but I think making money / having a family is his primary concern now and that's not a bad thing I guess. But super collider? The song sucks, the concept is absurd and I just sit and wonder WTF happened to the Megadeth I use to love. 

You want to know what really happened? Dave stopped drugs. Like it or not, DRUGS CREATES AWESOME music. Now I'm not gonna tell you to go start doing heroin, but you dig what I'm saying I suppose.


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 3, 2015)

jamesfarrell said:


> The riffs on all the albums since RIP are absolutely lame.



This is an absolutely FALSE statement.


----------



## mikah912 (Apr 3, 2015)

jamesfarrell said:


> You want to know what really happened? Dave stopped drugs. Like it or not, DRUGS CREATES AWESOME music. Now I'm not gonna tell you to go start doing heroin, but you dig what I'm saying I suppose.



Nah, not really, bro.


----------



## Possessed (Apr 3, 2015)

jamesfarrell said:


> All these hired guys do is solos, they have little or nothing to do with the writing process. At this point, I think all Dave cares about is crunching out 1 album per year to increase his net worth.
> 
> What he really needs to do is let someone else help him with the writing process. The riffs on all the albums since RIP are absolutely lame.
> 
> ...




Sometimes I much prefer megadave write all the materials other than let other people contribute


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 3, 2015)

jamesfarrell said:


> What he really needs to do is let someone else help him with the writing process. The riffs on all the albums since RIP are absolutely lame.



Dave Mustaine claimed that he didn't mind working with other people. From a interview that appeared in Guitar World magazine in 2009.

*Guitar World magazine: When it comes to songwriting, in general you&#8217;re not a particularly collaborative guy.*

Dave Mustaine: I don&#8217;t mind writing with other people. The trick is in figuring out what each person is putting in: Is it like bacon and eggs, where the chicken made a contribution and the pig&#8217;s ass is on the plate? Or is it 50/50 and you&#8217;re both giving your all? What I&#8217;ve experienced over my career is that it can go any number of ways. There have been songs I&#8217;ve written with my guys where we&#8217;d all contribute. Then there are other songs where the band didn&#8217;t really contribute that much, but unfortunately when the credits go down on paper it says &#8220;Written by Dave Mustaine and so and so.&#8221; So there&#8217;s the problem. But would I mind collaborating with other people? No.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 3, 2015)

As long as it's not produced by Sneap or a Sneap clone I'll give it a listen. I know that kind of production has fans here but I really don't like it.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 3, 2015)

I want a Megadeath album produced by Rick Rubin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> I want a Megadeath album produced by Rick Rubin.



-Said nobody ever.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 4, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> As long as it's not produced by Sneap or a Sneap clone I'll give it a listen. I know that kind of production has fans here but I really don't like it.



Are you saying you'd take the ultra-muddiness of a Johnny K over the Sneap production?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 4, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> -Said nobody ever.



 

I just want to see the video of Mustaine and Rubin in the same room, discussing the "process"... the DVD can be called "There Will Be Blood"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> I just want to see the video of Mustaine and Rubin in the same room, discussing the "process"... the DVD can be called "There Will Be Blood"



If that did ever happen, I wonder if they'd even BE in the same room, given that Rubin is known for barely even doing anything.


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 4, 2015)

Just call up Max Norman. Youthanasia is still like my go to album for testing sound systems.


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 4, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> -Said nobody ever.



Rick Rubin actually produced the most underrated AC/DC album ever with Ballbreaker. That record sounds great too.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 4, 2015)

Rawkmann said:


> Rick Rubin actually produced the most underrated AC/DC album ever with Ballbreaker. That record sounds great too.



Great album... but does Rubin really produce? It seems to me like he is a life coach with a great engineer that does all the heavy lifting.


----------



## Darknut (Apr 5, 2015)

So dude from angra joined megadeth..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 5, 2015)

Kwert said:


> Kiko is probably the closest thing to a Friedman or Poland (in terms of creativity) that Mustaine could have hired, and it helps that he can play circles around 90% of metal guitarists around. He also plays quite well in a variety of non-rock/metal genres, so he has a lot to bring to the table as long as he's not put in the Mustaine vise grip.



That's pretty much Chris Broderick in a nutshell and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Darknut (Apr 5, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's pretty much Chris Broderick in a nutshell and we all know how that turned out.



Yeah I know what you're saying about Broderick. I think the difference here is that Kiko has already carved his own mark with metal so to speak, his work with angra is very unique and memorable IMO. The application of his music knowledge in metal is very interesting, and he has a lot of followers alone based off of his mix of style and prowess.. Broderick is definitely knowledgeable as well, but his work before megadeth (and during his stay in megadeth) never really stood out to me outside of its technicality.. I felt like he never established a style to bring to the table really.


----------



## Kwert (Apr 5, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's pretty much Chris Broderick in a nutshell and we all know how that turned out.



Chris Broderick may have been classically trained, but from everything I've heard of him playing classical guitar, he's not an especially musical player. He lacks the nuances in timing and colour that someone who truly understands the craft can bring out in their playing - he developed chops but that's about it.


----------



## DLG (Apr 7, 2015)

Menza turned down 'unfair' Megadeth offer - Metal Hammer


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 7, 2015)

DLG said:


> Menza turned down 'unfair' Megadeth offer - Metal Hammer



Interesting read, but who knows? The truth is probably more in the middle, but we've only heard one side so far.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 7, 2015)

Darknut said:


> Yeah I know what you're saying about Broderick. I think the difference here is that Kiko has already carved his own mark with metal so to speak, his work with angra is very unique and memorable IMO. The application of his music knowledge in metal is very interesting, and he has a lot of followers alone based off of his mix of style and prowess.. Broderick is definitely knowledgeable as well, but his work before megadeth (and during his stay in megadeth) never really stood out to me outside of its technicality.. I felt like he never established a style to bring to the table really.



You can pretty much apply that to Broderick as well. He was pretty much just as known as Kiko was, which is to say outside of the player's player circuit, not very well known in the grand scheme of things. Not dissing Kiko at all, but let's be real.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 7, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Interesting read, but who knows? The truth is probably more in the middle, but we've only heard one side so far.



Eh, it's Dave Mustaine we're talking here. I kinda doubt it's "more in the middle".


----------



## Darknut (Apr 7, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can pretty much apply that to Broderick as well. He was pretty much just as known as Kiko was, which is to say outside of the player's player circuit, not very well known in the grand scheme of things. Not dissing Kiko at all, but let's be real.


Nope. Jag Panzer? Don't make me laugh man. Broderick was NO ONE before playing live with nevermore. Angra is huge, and has been around since the freakin 90s. Kiko's work in Angra scorches the .... out of anything broderick did before Megadeth. That is why Kiko has fans now before ever releasing anything with Megadeth. You're reaching for something that really isn't there.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 7, 2015)

Darknut said:


> Nope. Jag Panzer? Don't make me laugh man. Broderick was NO ONE before playing live with nevermore. Angra is huge, and has been around since the freakin 90s. Kiko's work in Angra scorches the .... out of anything broderick did before Megadeth. That is why Kiko has fans now before ever releasing anything with Megadeth. You're reaching for something that really isn't there.



Eh, I'm gonna have to side with Max on this one. For one, "huge" depends on your definition. I mean, Angra isn't Metallica, whom has a huge fan base, so "huge" in comparison to who? Firewind? Perhaps they are more on the level of Firewind.


----------



## Darknut (Apr 7, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, I'm gonna have to side with Max on this one. For one, "huge" depends on your definition. I mean, Angra isn't Metallica, whom has a huge fan base, so "huge" in comparison to who? Firewind? Perhaps they are more on the level of Firewind.


Hah. Angra isn't some household name that attracts any guy off the street like Metallica, I don't have to explain this because you already know this. http://bravewords.com/news/angra-big-in-japan Angra are Huge in japan. They've attracted die hard fans of all kinds over the years and Jag Panzer has not. To compare Kiko's amount of exposure to the metal world (or the rest of world in general) to Broderick's exposure before megadeth is seriously just laughable when you _actually know who both of them are_.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 7, 2015)

Darknut said:


> Nope. Jag Panzer? Don't make me laugh man. Broderick was NO ONE before playing live with nevermore. Angra is huge, and has been around since the freakin 90s. Kiko's work in Angra scorches the .... out of anything broderick did before Megadeth. That is why Kiko has fans now before ever releasing anything with Megadeth. You're reaching for something that really isn't there.



Broderick was in Guitar Player, Guitar One, and pretty much all the other major guitar publications monthly on a pretty consistent basis. 

Heck, his "Betcha Can't Play This" had it's own series of articles at one point. He was FAR from a nobody. 

Obviously you're a big Kiko/Angra fan, which shows your bias. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, I'm gonna have to side with Max on this one. For one, "huge" depends on your definition. I mean, Angra isn't Metallica, whom has a huge fan base, so "huge" in comparison to who? Firewind? Perhaps they are more on the level of Firewind.



Come on Darknut, if me and SOA see eye to eye it's gotta be a universal truth. 



Darknut said:


> Hah. Angra isn't some household name that attracts any guy off the street like Metallica, I don't have to explain this because you already know this. They are Huge in japan. They've attracted die hard fans of all kinds over the years and Jag Panzer has not. To compare Kiko's amount of exposure to the metal world (or the rest of world in general) to Broderick's exposure before megadeth is seriously just laughable when you _actually know who both of them are_.



Are we really busting out the "big in Japan" argument?  Is it 1995?

And it's that last part that kinda seals the deal here. To the average player and listener they're both about as known as each other before their Megadeth stints.

Also, we're not talking about the bands they're in here, we're talking about the players themselves. I've never said anything about Jag Panzer, but I knew about Broderick far before I knew about his projects and I bet most guitarists are in the same boat.


----------



## Darknut (Apr 7, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Broderick was in Guitar Player, Guitar One, and pretty much all the other major guitar publications monthly on a pretty consistent basis.


Before Megadeth, Broderick did not have a defined musical style like the one Kiko had made for himself in Angra. Broderick was not known for the musical contributions he made to the projects he was associated with before Megadeth. After touring with nevermore and playing with Megadeth, I'm sure he had a lot more press surrounding him.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Heck, his "Betcha Can't Play This" had it's own series of articles at one point. He was FAR from a nobody.


He was a nobody before he toured with nevermore. That is what I said, if you're going to respond. Don't act like I don't remember his two handed tapping vid, it got released way after he toured with nevermore. That video was a prime example of him displaying a technique without adapting it to a musical format too, funnily enough. I think it really put him on the map in terms of technique, but he still hadn't developed a style for himself like Kiko had.


MaxOfMetal said:


> Obviously you're a big Kiko/Angra fan, which shows your bias.


Not as big of a fan as I am of Nevermore, or Megadeth for that matter. I've been following chris for longer than you think.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Come on Darknut, if me and SOA see eye to eye it's gotta be a universal truth.


Nope. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> And it's that last part that kinda seals the deal here. To the average player and listener they're both about as known as each other before their Megadeth stints.


Ohhhhh so now its well known _to the average player_?? What the .... does that mean? So like nirvana listeners and guitar center mall rats are the ones we all must seek approval from to determine a guitarist's true notoriety? Try going to brazil. Or japan. Or, somewhere besides this thread with your buddy spaced out ace. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, we're not talking about the bands they're in here, we're talking about the players themselves. I've never said anything about Jag Panzer, but I knew about Broderick far before I knew about his projects and I bet most guitarists are in the same boat.


I'm talking about the guitarists here too dude.. Their style and work as musicians happened to be exhibited in the bands they play in. I see no musical style in chris' work, which includes his work in jag panzer. And to tie it all in, notoriety isn't only based off of skill. Musicians also gain fans from how enjoyable their music is for the genre. Angra has fans for many reasons, one of those reasons being how unique and catchy Kiko is as a player, he has gone out of his way to develop his own style that works and sounds good to people all over the world. Chris was not well known for his skill, or his ability to implement his skill in his music before he did anything with Megadeth or Nevermore. He didn't even write anything in nevermore. Jag panzer is the only work he has to his name before Megadeth, that is why i mentioned it.

Is anyone actually listening here?


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 7, 2015)

Darknut said:


> Is anyone actually listening here?



I agree with you. The people in this thread have lost the plot ages ago and I stopped chiming in.  Kiko is a top notch metal guitar player with his own distinct style. He has carved his niche in a very successful band. Broderick is a flashy and technically-proficient player with zero substance or song writing ability. 

Kiko is a huge upgrade for Megadeth. Angra has sold bucket loads of power metal CDs through South America and Japan. He will already be bringing a solid fan base with him to one of the best selling metal bands of all time. Broderick will fade back into obscurity soon enough.


----------



## Darknut (Apr 7, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> I agree with you. The people in this thread have lost the plot ages ago and I stopped chiming in.  Kiko is a top notch metal guitar player with his own distinct style. He has carved his niche in a very successful band. Broderick is a flashy and technically-proficient player with zero substance or song writing ability.
> 
> Kiko is a huge upgrade for Megadeth. Angra has sold bucket loads of power metal CDs through South America and Japan. He will already be bringing a solid fan base with him to one of the best selling metal bands of all time. Broderick will fade back into obscurity soon enough.


And the guy said "Are we really busting out the "big in Japan" argument?  Is it 1995?"

Apparently guys aren't allowed to be big in japan when it goes against his argument.

I'm glad someone else is viewing all this with a sense of linear history in mind, ArtDecade.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 7, 2015)

Darknut said:


> Being a condescending schmuck



Take it down a notch, bucko. We can disagree without you getting personal and being a dick.


----------



## Kobalt (Apr 7, 2015)

DLG said:


> Menza turned down 'unfair' Megadeth offer - Metal Hammer


Wow, that sucks...


----------



## varjao (Apr 7, 2015)

To be honest in the first three Angra albuns (with Matos and the other guys) their market was really Japan and Europe, some countries where Melodic Metal have a strong market like Italy, France and obviously Finland. Those albuns were all recorded in Germany with Sascha Paeth producing. They were pretty much unknown here in Brazil apart from specialized rock media and metal fans and they never really got good insertion in the USA market.

When they split up and then released Rebirth with a new formation they got good media insertion here in Brazil, TV shows and radios, magazines and since then they have been able to get good exposition here but it's not that big of a thing, Brazil is not a country where rock is a well accepted musical style, even worse for heavy metal.

Curiously I don't know how they are doing in Europe and Japan in these recent years, I just like the first 3 albuns and I think Rebirth is a very good metal album but not even close to the potential of the original band with Matos, Luis "Jesus" Mariutti and Ricardo Confessori. The other albuns after Rebirth the songs I've heard I felt it was too much standard European melodic metal, kind of a cliché. Too much Stratovarius like for my taste but I heard just a few songs so I might be wrong.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm happy, not because I'm from Brazil, but because Kiko is an awesome player. Angra is a very melodic band, and I've seen some concerts, including the first big Angels Cry era concert with Mattos in 1994 in São Paulo, and they're a great band. I'm not a huge fan of power metal in general, but I think Kiko is a solid addition to Megadeth, probably the best guitar player since Marty Friedman (in my honest opinion) because his style is very melodic and will suit Megadeth really well. Well, at least if Mustaine lets him compose anything lol.


----------



## McKay (Apr 7, 2015)

Angra are much bigger than Jag Panzer, Kiko has made a name for himself creatively whereas Broderick made his name through association with other acts.

Regardless of your opinion of them musically, these are facts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 7, 2015)

The only point I was trying to make is that I'm not sold on Megadeth being any better, even with a very promising guitarist in the fold. 

At the end of the day, it's still MegaDave.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 7, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only point I was trying to make is that I'm not sold on Megadeth being any better, even with a very promising guitarist in the fold.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's still MegaDave.



Exactly, no amount of musicianship can fix Dave's piss poor songwriting these days.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 7, 2015)

They're big in ....ing Japan, though.


----------



## mniel8195 (Apr 7, 2015)

who still cares about megadeth? That's what i keep wondering...


----------



## snissors (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't enjoy saying this, but Megadeth is old news. They were awesome. But they're riding the lingering coat tails of the brilliant explosion that was Megadeth in their early years. I'm glad (and they should be too) that they're still able to make a living at playing music. But they've lost their fire, like so many other successful bands that have run their course. New members won't change this. With that said, the lingering fame of such bands can be an excellent platform for new members to spring from.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 8, 2015)

Megadeth makes great, good, and bad albums. Its always a mixed bag as to what you are gonna get. But with Super Collider out of the way and Kiko in the fold, everything points towards a great album on the way. 

Haters gonna hate. Go listen to djent instead.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 8, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Megadeth makes great, good, and bad albums. Its always a mixed bag as to what you are gonna get. But with Super Collider out of the way and Kiko in the fold, everything points towards a great album on the way.
> 
> Haters gonna hate. Go listen to djent instead.



Rather listen to a Megadeth album that doesn't suck.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, seeing as how you've blasted Megadeth and Kiko throughout this thread... I don't even think if they recorded Rust In Peace II that you would be a particularly happy camper.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 8, 2015)

Here's to hoping that this first album with Kiko is as good as the first when Chris joined. Endgame was a darn good album and the last that I truly enjoyed from MegaDeth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 8, 2015)

If anything, the entire album should _at least_ be "Kingmaker Pt.2". It'll at least be thrashy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 8, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Well, seeing as how you've blasted Megadeth and Kiko throughout this thread... I don't even think if they recorded Rust In Peace II that you would be a particularly happy camper.



If its just rehashed .... a la Return to hangar, I probably wouldn't care for it too much. I did however enjoy united abominations quite a bit though


----------



## rifft (Apr 10, 2015)

Pre-orders are up for the new album already, I thought they were trying to crowd fund it at first...

Megadeth: The New Album on PledgeMusic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2015)

$15 for a digital download, and $25 for the physical?
That's... pretty overpriced. Queensryche's PledgeMusic prices were a lot better; $10 for a digital download, and $15 for physical.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $15 for a digital download, and $25 for the physical?
> That's... pretty overpriced. Queensryche's PledgeMusic prices were a lot better; $10 for a digital download, and $15 for physical.



It's probably done that way to nudge folks into buying one of the more expensive packages. I mean, when $25 gets you the plain jane CD, might as well spend $50 for the signed edition.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, I'm totally going to donate to this when I can't listen to the music beforehand.


Not.


And I agree... $15 dollars for digital and $25 for physical is a joke. Furthermore, what happened to his great relationship with UMe and his own record label?


EDIT: Lol... is that seriously offering used bass strings for $75 bucks?


----------



## sartorious (Apr 11, 2015)

rifft said:


> Pre-orders are up for the new album already, I thought they were trying to crowd fund it at first...
> 
> Megadeth: The New Album on PledgeMusic



It says they're already in the studio to record. Does that guarantee that Kiko will have little to no influence on the album? Unless he quickly comes up with his own solos or something? I'm not really familiar with studio recording, but I get the impression Dave just handed him a script and a deadline to learn it.

I've been listening to some of Kiko's solo stuff, and it'd be a shame to not get some of that flavor.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 11, 2015)

sartorious said:


> It says they're already in the studio to record. Does that guarantee that Kiko will have little to no influence on the album? Unless he quickly comes up with his own solos or something? I'm not really familiar with studio recording, but I get the impression Dave just handed him a script and a deadline to learn it.
> 
> I've been listening to some of Kiko's solo stuff, and it'd be a shame to not get some of that flavor.



Apparently that's how Rust in Peace was recorded. Dave recorded and wrote all the music, and Marty came in to do solos. Not sure how true it is, though. 

Also, I remember someone saying that Dave can't write good music while sober... Apparently RiP was written and recorded when the entire lineup was sober?


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 11, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $15 for a digital download, and $25 for the physical?



Jazzhands, I think you may have misread it.

$15 for the digital download.
$25 is for both the physical C.D. and digital download together.

I agree that $25 is lot of money for a "single physical C.D." but it does come with the digital download.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 11, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Jazzhands, I think you may have misread it.
> 
> $15 for the digital download.
> $25 is for both the physical C.D. and digital download together.



Which is still pretty pricey. I've seen services that sell both a physical AND the digital download together. 

Plus, like I said, another artist on Pledgemusic is doing the same, but for a cheaper price.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 11, 2015)

Most physical cd orders give you a free download in my experience. Trying to charge an extra 10 dollars for the CD and "justifying" it by saying WELL YOU ALSO GET A DOWNLOAD!!! is really silly since if you have the CD you can make your own download for free. >


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 11, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which is still pretty pricey.





wankerness said:


> Trying to charge an extra 10 dollars for the CD and "justifying" it by saying WELL YOU ALSO GET A DOWNLOAD!!! is really silly since if you have the CD you can make your own download for free. >



Ya gotta remember, though, guys. A Megadeth fan somewhere in the world just spent $75 on bass strings used by Dave Ellefson for the new album. I'm sure the $25, C.D. + digital download to them is nothing.

I'm not saying saving money and making smart purchasing choices is a bad thing but there are fans out there who are adamant about how they spend their money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Ya gotta remember, though, guys. A Megadeth fan somewhere in the world just spent $75 on bass strings used by Dave Ellefson for the new album. I'm sure the $25, C.D. + digital download to them is nothing.
> 
> I'm not saying saving money and making smart purchasing choices is a bad thing but there are fans out there who are adamant about how they spend their money.



Which is kinda why it's so dickish, overcharging the die hard fans, while profitable is as stated: dickish.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 11, 2015)

$3000 for a guitar lesson with Dave and $10,000 to jam with the band?! Holy F! That's insane.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 11, 2015)

TheShreddinHand said:


> $3000 for a guitar lesson with Dave and $10,000 to jam with the band?! Holy F! That's insane.



Especially when a lesson with a more skilled and versatile musician is 1/6 the cost.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 11, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I remember someone saying that Dave can't write good music while sober... Apparently RiP was written and recorded when the entire lineup was sober?



While attempting sobriety, perhaps.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 11, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Jazzhands, I think you may have misread it.
> 
> $15 for the digital download.
> $25 is for both the physical C.D. and digital download together.
> ...





wankerness said:


> Most physical cd orders give you a free download in my experience. Trying to charge an extra 10 dollars for the CD and "justifying" it by saying WELL YOU ALSO GET A DOWNLOAD!!! is really silly since if you have the CD you can make your own download for free. >



Considering how it isn't exactly a challenge to rip a disc I don't see how that really makes it a better deal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 11, 2015)

Are we certain Dave hasn't fallen off the horse again?


----------



## wankerness (Apr 11, 2015)

TheShreddinHand said:


> $3000 for a guitar lesson with Dave and $10,000 to jam with the band?! Holy F! That's insane.



I like a lot of Megadeth material, but you'd have to pay ME 3000 dollars to be shut in a room with Dave Mustaine.  I bet that guitar lesson would be a nightmarish experience.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 12, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I like a lot of Megadeth material, but you'd have to pay ME 3000 dollars to be shut in a room with Dave Mustaine.  I bet that guitar lesson would be a nightmarish experience.



yeah, I just don't understand it. I'd rather buy a new rig and some Megadeth tab books instead.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 8, 2015)

Bump for update:


----------



## bloc (Aug 8, 2015)

Mustaine looks old as hell damn


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 9, 2015)

Some of the riffs in the above video actually sound pretty cool.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 9, 2015)

WSchaferJR said:


> Some of the riffs in the above video actually sound pretty cool.



Yeah, from what little I could make out, some of it had a "Killing is My Business" old school metal kinda vibe. 

How cool would that be? 

Going all anti-technical in this age... I could see Dave doing that and not caring what people think.


----------



## The Mirror (Aug 10, 2015)

It's easy for me. If they let Adler run havoc I'm pretty much hyped.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, there's some potential there. Hopefully it's at least around Endgame levels of quality.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 10, 2015)

The riffs sound good, and that Dean at 3:07 

I really hope they don't hold Chris back.


----------

